# Nikon D3000 Shutter Release Cable?



## AUS-10

Is there a shutter release cable compatible with the D3000 or is the IR wireless remote the only option?


----------



## PhotoXopher

Look up Phottix, I think they have something.


----------



## boogschd

yeah IR Remote only.

OR

shutter release via computer & some camera control application?


----------



## jdag

The ML-L3 works like a charm and for $18 is a great little gadget to have in your bag.

4730 Nikon ML-L3 IR Remote Control Transmitter for many Nikon Digital Cameras.


----------



## AUS-10

jdag said:


> The ML-L3 works like a charm and for $18 is a great little gadget to have in your bag.
> 
> 4730 Nikon ML-L3 IR Remote Control Transmitter for many Nikon Digital Cameras.


 
Just ordered one


----------



## PhotoXopher

For future reference to readers of this thread, the ones on eBay for $5 shipped work even better (longer distance).

Granted they don't say 'Nikon' on them.


----------



## TJ K

PhotoXopher said:


> For future reference to readers of this thread, the ones on eBay for $5 shipped work even better (longer distance).
> 
> Granted they don't say 'Nikon' on them.



Yep just like my 15 dollar opteka battery for my D90 that lasts even longer than the "Nikon" one. :thumbup:


----------



## KmH

PhotoXopher said:


> For future reference to readers of this thread, the ones on eBay for $5 shipped work even better (longer distance).
> 
> Granted they don't say 'Nikon' on them.


How much longer? 5 feet? 50 feet? 500 ft? At what distance did the Nikon remote no longer trigger the camera?


----------



## PhotoXopher

500ft? It's infrared, not magic.

In my experience the Nikon cut out at about 20 feet, I had to stop at 30 feet because I ran out of hallway.


----------

